# What Gauge Strings Should I Use For Drop A Tuning?



## ProjectRx (Mar 24, 2009)

So guys here is my problem, a few days ago i was playing my bands bass players bass and i broke the top E string and i am just going to replace them all. What i need help is what Brand/Gauge/Type of string to get. For bass guitars i really have no clue what strings so i need you guys to assist me. My band plays in Drop A which is basically A-E-A-D Because his k5 is messed up. We play some pretty heavy stuff and A is very very low on the octave Scale 0 i believe. But back to the main point can you guys help me find some bass strings that can handle our heavy tuning? I was thinking possibly dunlops because that's what strings i use on my guitar they just have a brutal sound to them.


----------



## warped (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi, 
Not sure if I'm much help, but I'm about to order a few sets of strings in bulk for my band so we can save some cash (I play guitar and I'm just going from the gauge our bass player said he wanted - he has had his bass setup properly).

We tune to G# and I know for the low G# our bass player uses a .145 gauge string.
For the 5 strings he uses (I hope my standard tuning -> G# tuning chart makes sense):

string gauge
--------------
B->D# 0.075
G->B 0.095
D->F# 0.125
A->C# 0.135
E->G# 0.145

I'd say you will want something like a 0.135 or 0.140 for the Low A and whatever strings come with that Bass String set. He has used a 0.135 for the G# string before without any real problems, but likes the .145 as it really is hard to keep the tone tight tuning as low as we tune.

Maybe something like this:
DAddarioFretted Strings » Bass Strings » XL Nickel Round Wound » EXL160-5 50-135 Long Scale 5-String 50-135


----------



## shnizzle (Jun 3, 2011)

where can i find those kind of strings? the thickest gauge i can find is .050 - .0135. it´s a little thin for G.


----------



## Dvaienat (Jun 3, 2011)

I would get a 50-105 set and add a 145, or preferably a 155 if you could find one.

www.juststrings.com - they stock all the gauges I recommended. No sure about the 155, though.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 3, 2011)

Stupid question: since it's your bassist's bass, why don't you just ask him what strings he uses?

Bass strings are a universe apart from guitar strings. Change them to something else, and he's likely to be more pissed than if you just admit that you broke a string.

Also, depending on what he uses, you may be able to get a single string. Try juststrings.com.


----------



## medic999 (Jun 4, 2011)

Ernie ball bottom heavies with a 70 on top


----------



## matthewisniewski (May 18, 2012)

Here's a guide with recommended string gauges for both dropped and standard tunings. 
Tuning/String Gauge Guide (Dropped & Standard) - Imgur


----------

